# Plex 2.6.4 significant changes for Tivo



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Plex released version 2.6.4 with significant updates for those running the recent update from Tivo.

I run Plex on a bolt, not a Roamio so have not checked it. But it looks like a number of tivo complaints about direct play of videos were addressed.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just started Plex on TiVo last week. It looks like this update removed 1080p streaming from Roamios?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Makes sense, since it was 1080p playback that caused many of the problems.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder if this will help with random drop outs/stuttering I was getting on certain videos (they worked flawlessly on other platforms' Plex apps).


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

1080p worked flawlessly for me, now it's a transcoding mess. I'd taken the time to convert everything and now my NAS Plex server can't play anything. Guess everything will have to be transcoded to 720p.

Urrrrggggghhhhh

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, this release made things worse as far as transcoding goes. Before you could limit transcoding to 720p but direct play 1080p H.264, now anything over 720p resolution gets transcoded. Better off with streambaby to avoid excessive transcodes (plus you get normal TiVo trick play functionality).


----------



## crableg (Dec 17, 2015)

Some of my videos that used to play no longer play on my Roamio OTA. They are videos that I don't think should have been affected by the update, but they stopped playing around the date of the update. The affected files have the following attributes (I don't understand most of this):

Format : MPEG-4
Format profile : Base Media
Codec ID : isom (isom/iso2/avc1/mp41)
File size : 132 MiB
Duration : 49mn 0s
Overall bit rate : 376 Kbps
Writing application : Lavf55.49.100

Video
ID : 1
Format : AVC
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames : 3 frames
Codec ID : avc1
Codec ID/Info : Advanced Video Coding
Duration : 49mn 0s
Bit rate : 241 Kbps
Width : 500 pixels
Height : 360 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 1.389
Frame rate mode : Variable
Frame rate : 23.976 (24000/1001) fps
Minimum frame rate : 23.974 fps
Maximum frame rate : 23.981 fps
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.056
Stream size : 84.6 MiB (64%)

Audio
ID : 2
Format : AAC
Format/Info : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile : LC
Codec ID : 40
Duration : 49mn 0s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 128 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Channel position : Front: L R
Sampling rate : 44.1 KHz
Frame rate : 43.066 fps (1024 spf)
Compression mode : Lossy
Stream size : 44.8 MiB (34%)
Default : Yes
Alternate group : 1

Do you see anything in these attributes that would prevent them from playing because of the update?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Nothing jumps out as a problem...looks like plain vanilla MPEG4 with AAC audio. Have you tried playing the titles back in a web browser? When you say they "no longer play" what exactly is the symptom (excessive stuttering/frequent pauses, no audio/video, distorted playback. etc.)?


----------



## crableg (Dec 17, 2015)

Diana - The files in question do play in the web browser without problem.

But, when I try to start one of them in Plex on the Roamio, after a short time I get a message from Plex 'There was a problem playing this item - The video did not start playing in time'.

I have many other videos in other libraries that still play fine in Plex on the Roamio. 

I have tried deleting the Plex library that contains the files in question and then creating a new library. I have moved the files to a different folder on the PC. Also, I have restarted the Roamio. None of this has resolved the problem. They files in question used to start right up and play, but not now.

Thank you for taking the time to help


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

crableg said:


> Diana - The files in question do play in the web browser without problem.
> 
> But, when I try to start one of them in Plex on the Roamio, after a short time I get a message from Plex 'There was a problem playing this item - The video did not start playing in time'....


Unfortunately, the error messages from the Plex app on Tivo are pretty uninformative and you can't get to any logs.

The resolution noted above is 360x500, which sounds like letterboxed widescreen SD. What kind of hardware is your Plex Server running on? I ask because it may be upconverting to 720p (it really shouldn't). Try selecting 480 playback in the app and see if that helps.

I'm afraid the only other option I can think of is to create "Optimized" versions of the recordings on the server. I had a couple of 1080p files that caused a similar problem (it was taking too long to convert 7.1 audio to 5.1) and creating "Optimized for TV" versions solved the problem.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> Makes sense, since it was 1080p playback that caused many of the problems.


It's an over reaction. Not everyone had issues. If people have an issue, they can simply scale down to 720p. I had an issue with a handful of movies but I have over 200+ movies. Most that I tried played perfectly. I had no problems with backing it down to 720p for select movies.

Just because some had issues with 1080p is no reason to take it away for everyone. Ridiculous. Plex needs to think twice before overreacting.


----------



## crableg (Dec 17, 2015)

Diana - Optimizing the videos worked:up:
I don't understand why they used to work without optimizing, but I am thankful that I am able to watch the rest of the episodes.

thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate your taking the time to help


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

what's with the step backwards here. ugh.


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

Plex Release Notes for 2.6.3 and 2.6.4



> 2.6.3
> ...
> 
> FIXES:
> ...





> 2.6.4
> FIXES:
> 
> TiVo: Series 5 and 6 boxes running system software version 20.5.9 are presented a constrained video direct play profile. This system software is expected to support MKV direct playback although it is not. Additionally this system software is not supporting UHD video playback on Series 6 Bolt boxes. The Plex app now detects this system software and will avoid direct playing MKV and UHD videos. MKV videos which would have Direct Played on Series 5 and 6 will now Direct Stream. UHD videos which would have direct played on a Series 6 Bolt will now Transcode to 1080p. We've confirmed the next TiVo system software update addresses these playback issues. The Plex app automatically detects newer system softwares and re-enables MKV and UHD playback.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Something else I noticed is now it only plays my audio in PCM. It fails to play anything in at least dd5.1. I have the AC3 optioned checked, just like always, but no dd5.1

Really starting to get frustrated with Plex. I've pretty much limited my Plex use to the bedrooms TVs where sound and playback quality aren't a big issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Update 2.6.5 released

June 2, 2016, 2.6.5
NEW:
Music browsing got easier with the ability to view your music by Artist, Album, and Track.
Our new season view shows episodes in a vertical list format.
FIXES:
TiVo: Allow Direct Play of HTTPS hosted MP4 on system software 20.6.1 and higher.
TiVo: Change our Direct Stream and Transcode protocol to work around extreme A/V desync issues when seeking Direct Stream and Transcode streams.
General: Continuous play of video to video no longer sometimes results in audio but no video.
General: Restore section filters when navigating back to section browsing screen.
General: Performance improvements in our section browsing screens
General: Multiple fixes to our Plex Companion support to better handle communication errors with your media server.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

I noticed my Mini switching to 1080p24 this morning while streaming back a video encoded as 1080p24 MP4/AC3 recorded from a TiVo. Nice!

otoh, it locked up playing a PlayLater recorded video (720x404 MP4 w/AAC) and eventually the Mini rebooted.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

This is interesting. What version software (Tivo and Plex) are running on your mini? Have you tried on your roamio?

This would seem to indicate that Plex has re-enabled 1080p streaming for files that direct play to series 5 hardware.



UPDATE:
Nevermind. Did some testing on Roamio and Mini. There is no provision for resolutions higher than 720p and 4Mbps just as prior release. Everything stored as 1080 gets transcoded down.

Just FYI, while playing a video in plex on your tivo, you can hit the info button and an overlay display comes up with a good bit of diagnostic info about what is going on and why.


----------



## werk (Feb 24, 2005)

Has anyone noticed videos being stretched with the latest Plex version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

werk said:


> Has anyone noticed videos being stretched with the latest Plex version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Set the tivo aspect control to PANEL prior to launching Plex. You are likely in FULL. Its the tivo doing the stretching not plex.


----------



## werk (Feb 24, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Set the tivo aspect control to PANEL prior to launching Plex. You are likely in FULL. Its the tivo doing the stretching not plex.


Right you are! THank you. The toddler must have helpfully changed that setting for us when playing with the remote. I kept hitting zoom while _in_ Plex and getting dumped out of it -- never thought about setting it while in the main tivo interface first!


----------

